
Airbnb Probably Isn’t Driving Rents Up Much, at Least Not Yet - sauravjain
http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/airbnb-probably-isnt-driving-rents-up-much-at-least-not-yet/
======
OrwellianChild
This didn't stop Seattle from seeking to ban commercial listings entirely.
Ostensibly it was in service of affordable housing, but it was put forth by
city council members supported by the hotel lobby and landlord union (which
advocates for traditional rentals). It hasn't passed yet, as it faced heavy
and vocal backlash, but fear of AirBNB may drive legislation despite the data.

